# M9540 Liftarms on 3 point "jumping"



## NCSODFARMER (Jul 10, 2012)

So as the title says. The liftarms are jumping or bouncing around. If you have an implement on them and set it n the ground they do just fine. If there is no implement an the lift arms are lowered all the way they still jump. The lift arms never seep down or anything like that they just bounce. They're moving about an inch up and then falling back into place. It does it about once every two seconds. I've changed the hydraulic filter and fluid and didn't help. If you raise or lower the lift even if its just a few inches the jumping will stop for about 30 seconds and then start again. It seems to be worse after the tractor gets warm and not quite as bad at startup. Any suggestions?


----------

